# [TUTORIAL]Get MIDI files from GB/GBC/GBS



## saburou (Mar 26, 2016)

I couldn't find a tutorial of the way to get midi files from GB/GBS.
So, I write tutorial about the way what I found.

24/03/2018
Read This Page !!
http://loveemu.hatenablog.com/entry/20130627/Emu2MIDI_Lua_Tools

After you downloaded Emu2MIDI, download MIDI.lua and put it into the same directly of emu2midi.lua.
http://www.pjb.com.au/comp/lua/MIDI.lua

You can find gb rom that was converted from gbs by googling "[gametitle] gbs."
If you couldn't find it, you have to download GBS2GB.

GBfanPlus and GGBOY is DEAD.

----------------------OLD POST----------------------

First, download GBfan Plus  and GBS2GB.
We use GBfan Plus to record game music as midi.

Follow pictures and discriptions.

*GBfanPlus  is not supported GBC rom. So you have to download GBS of GBC game and convert GBS to GB.*






*1 *Run GBfan Plus.





*2*





*3* Type this in text box: DaMnSHJ89uVA





*4* Click "OK"


*5* Open your rom


*6*





*7*





*8*





*9* Click "PLAY"


10 Start the game, then pause it when it reaches the point that you want to start MIDI recording.
   GBS Player can replay music by inputting START.


*11*





*12* satisfied?





*13* Choose location where you want to save. If you cancel, GBfan keeps recording midi.





*14* Done! Check it out ! Enjoy !





Thank you.
(Sorry my bad English.)


----------



## GrimmTeather (May 16, 2016)

Thanks so much for this. I've been looking for a guide like this for years!  you've made me pretty happy!


----------



## xdarkmario (Feb 17, 2017)

a odd way but efficient i can clean it up with a external midi editor next!


----------



## Toltec80 (Apr 25, 2017)

Good tutorial! Unfortunately my downloaded GBfan is not working like described above. And I am not in the slightest way familiar to japanese language so I could help myself :-) Could you cantact me and help me with the prog, please?


----------



## javiMaD (Apr 25, 2017)

saburou said:


> I couldn't find a tutorial of the way to get midi files from GB/GBS.
> So, I write tutorial about the way what I found.
> 
> First, download GBfan Plus  and GBS2GB.
> ...



The download links are broken, could you reupload the files? Thanks


----------



## Toltec80 (Apr 25, 2017)

The GSB2GB link is working properly. You can get the GBFan Software here: https://www.emuparadise.me/emulators/files/gbfan.zip :-)


----------



## saburou (Apr 25, 2017)

javiMaD said:


> The download links are broken, could you reupload the files? Thanks


Google "ggboy." I've not tried it yet but it can record midi, and perhaps it is English softeare!


----------



## Toltec80 (Apr 25, 2017)

Unfortunatelly I can't find the ggboy ... I only get "visual boy advance" ... 

I would mainly like to convert 1 gbs file to midi, as I would like to do a transcription of a GB soundtrack for Classical Guitar Quintett. Could I maybe send you the file and ask you kindly if you could convert it for me and send me back as midi file? ;-)


----------



## saburou (Apr 26, 2017)

https://www.zophar.net/gb/ggboy.html

I'll test it.


----------



## Toltec80 (Apr 26, 2017)

Cool, thanks. I managed to open the gb file in GGBoy, but I do not understand how I can record the songs to midi. This option is disabled so far ... and it says  below 001 of 049 (I guess these are the track numbers). Can I skip them somehow? Track 1 is playing in loop over and over again...  ;-)


----------



## Toltec80 (May 3, 2017)

Hi saburou. Did you test the ggboy and find anything out how it works?


----------



## Ljink (May 17, 2017)

I know this might be stupid, but I had to make an account just to thank the OP. This really helped me get some midi files for my fangame, Dragon Quest + 

https://rpgmaker.net/games/4058/

I've been applying sound samples from the Dragon Quest DS games to the midis and they sound great. Thanks a lot!


----------



## SirWall (Mar 23, 2018)

Thank you for this! One thing you might want to add is that you need to open GBfan Plus with Japanese locale (with a program like this Locale Emulator for example) otherwise the program won't activate.


----------



## saburou (Mar 24, 2018)

Toltec80 said:


> Cool, thanks. I managed to open the gb file in GGBoy, but I do not understand how I can record the songs to midi. This option is disabled so far ... and it says  below 001 of 049 (I guess these are the track numbers). Can I skip them somehow? Track 1 is playing in loop over and over again...  ;-)


Need to activate to unlock all functions but I couldn't find the activation password.
You can't use GGBOY without it.


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (Apr 16, 2018)

My deepest apologies for the bump but I've been following this thread for a while now and decided to ask for some help because ripping GBC midi's is a general interest of mine, the old tutorial still worked last time I tried it as far as I know and that was a few months ago but of course is very time consuming (I'm not lazy I promise!) if I'm looking to record and rip a specific song from a GBC game, Link's Awakening is a prime example of that without an in-game sound test either and the new instructions on this page seem to be exactly the same if not similar as the old one...I'm just wondering is there another way or has anyone attempted to create a GBC2MIDI program for everyone to use yet? I couldn't and know many people probably don't care which is very understandable and alright in a sense since streamed video game music is more popular than midi now, all I can say is if someones reading this in the near future I hope one is finally made.


----------



## saburou (Apr 17, 2018)

dj4uk6cjm said:


> My deepest apologies for the bump but I've been following this thread for a while now and decided to ask for some help because ripping GBC midi's is a general interest of mine, the old tutorial still worked last time I tried it as far as I know and that was a few months ago but of course is very time consuming (I'm not lazy I promise!) if I'm looking to record and rip a specific song from a GBC game, Link's Awakening is a prime example of that without an in-game sound test either and the new instructions on this page seem to be exactly the same if not similar as the old one...I'm just wondering is there another way or has anyone attempted to create a GBC2MIDI program for everyone to use yet? I couldn't and know many people probably don't care which is very understandable and alright in a sense since streamed video game music is more popular than midi now, all I can say is if someones reading this in the near future I hope one is finally made.


I can't understand why people don't make a midi dumper.
Foobar2000 can play sound but why there is no way to dump it as midi?
You can find threads about gb/gbc and midi. Some of them ware posted few years ago !!
Gameboy was released on 1989.
Today, 2018.


----------



## xdarkmario (Feb 26, 2020)

got a link to this elusive Emu2MIDI app? googleing is frutless because of foreign languages and dead links


----------

